# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  CAJAS PARA SECTOR AGRÍCOLA Y AGRO EXPORTADOR

## MGT Graphic Industry

Buenas tardes, estimado (a): 
MGT GRAPHIC INDUSTRY se complace en presentarse con usted para saludarlo cordialmente y a la vez poner a su consideración nuestros servicios. Distinga su empresa trabajando con nosotros, *asegurando la calidad de los resultados y nuestro compromiso a su disposición.  * Contamos con servicios gráficos como *packaging (embalaje), luxury packaging (embalaje de lujo)*, merchandising, servicios generales de imprenta y editorial, banners, rotulación, vinil y diseño. Además, una de nuestras principales especialidades es la elaboración de cajas para el sector agrícola y agroexportador. Si usted decide trabajar con nosotros, *nuestra atención para con usted será única y personalizada*, por lo cual uno de los beneficios de trabajar con nosotros será no entrar en una cola de espera y recibir nuestro trato más cordial.  
Otra de nuestras características más importante es la ventaja competitiva con la cual contamos para ofrecer *precios realmente atractivos* *para cantidades frecuentes o masivas*. Además, ofrecemos un seguimiento post-venta y tenemos la posibilidad de brindarles *asesoramiento para el desarrollo de proyectos y la optimización de su cadena de suplementos.* Así, usted encontrará la conformidad y satisfacción con nuestros servicios de manera ágil, segura y eficiente. 
 Finalmente, cuenta con nosotros para los servicios que requiera desde la comodidad del lugar donde se encuentren sus instalaciones.  
Saludos cordiales, 
 Mateo Luizaga Z.  *MGT GRAPHIC INDUSTRY * Asistente Gerencial 
TELF.: +51920121823
E-MAIL: mluizagamgt@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Gobierno presentará plan para reactivar sector agro Teamplace Agro: Software de Gestión Agrícola Artículo: Gobierno dictaría medidas adicionales para favorecer al sector exportador Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación Gobierno y sector privado se unen para invertir en el agro

----------

